# Navarre



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

I went to the pier around 2 today because everyone else went to the beach so I figured why not. I got skunked but saw 1 pomp caught 1 hard tail and 2 nice Spanish. Heard some people rumors about a huge king off Panama City pier but don't know if it's true. Asked if there were any kings or anything this morning but everyone said no such thing was seen. Saw some tarpon rolling but couldn't hook up. Went and tried for some pompano but still could get any with my gotcha. Super pretty day. Saw some big ships setting something out but I don't know what it was almost looked like a floating chain like thing.


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Also wanted to note that I'm lookin for a gaff that can get kings and cobia if needed around the $50-60 range but would like a 4-5 prong pm me if you have one please.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Good luck catching a pompano with a gotcha


----------



## nmadel (Mar 11, 2014)

The king caught at PCB is no rumor. Pier record 52 lbs http://imgur.com/cmJFM4J


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

nmadel said:


> The king caught at PCB is no rumor. Pier record 52 lbs http://imgur.com/cmJFM4J


That's one big joker right there


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

bdyboarder86 said:


> Good luck catching a pompano with a gotcha


Amazing or not I have caught many on a small gotcha. Never would have thought it until I started doing it. 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

lettheairout said:


> bdyboarder86 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck catching a pompano with a gotcha
> ...


Same here I've caught more on a gotcha then a jig


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I too, have caught pompano with gotcha.


----------



## Green Tide (May 11, 2016)

Caleb 850 said:


> Same here I've caught more on a gotcha then a jig


what color gotcha works the best on pomps


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I usually have a small chrome body red or orange head. Bumping it off the bottom sometimes just dragging it across the bottom then a bump 

sent from somewhere your not


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

I was at the Navarre Pier Tuesday around 4pm and I saw 5 to 6 Kings landed in 15 min. The bite was on with with 2-3 hookups at the same time. 

I also saw a bunch on Spanish in buckets.

What do the Asian folks do with the Ladyfish? I was there at 9am and 4pm and the same Asian dude was catching them one after another. Im guessing he had to have over 40 Ladyfish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bluefish Blues said:


> I was at the Navarre Pier Tuesday around 4pm and I saw 5 to 6 Kings landed in 15 min. The bite was on with with 2-3 hookups at the same time.
> 
> I also saw a bunch on Spanish in buckets.
> 
> What do the Asian folks do with the Ladyfish? I was there at 9am and 4pm and the same Asian dude was catching them one after another. Im guessing he had to have over 40 Ladyfish.


i used to fish under the bridge at perdido pass for spanish and blues.
the vietnamese (asians) would catch the ladyfish by the hundreds. 5 of them would haul in 5 gallon buckets, dump them in their station wagon, (looked like an old 55 buick). i asked them how they cooked them and they said: scale, cut head off, gut, boil, make fish cake.
i need to try this someday.:whistling:

jack


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

jack2 said:


> i used to fish under the bridge at perdido pass for spanish and blues.
> the vietnamese (asians) would catch the ladyfish by the hundreds. 5 of them would haul in 5 gallon buckets, dump them in their station wagon, (looked like an old 55 buick). i asked them how they cooked them and they said: scale, cut head off, gut, boil, make fish cake.
> i need to try this someday.:whistling:
> 
> jack


I guess when they boil them it makes the bones soft so they can make fish cakes and eat them?

They were catching the Ladyfish on Sabiki rigs or that is what it looked like to me.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

No, all that needs to be done is scraping the meat off the ladyfish to make fish cake.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

After years of hearing about ladyfish cakes I made some last summer, I tried the fillet and boil method, which ended up with a bunch of bones in the meat. The spoon to skin on fillet if the best way leaves you with pretty much boneless fish meal. I put that in some crab boil then added breadcrumbs green onions and some mayonnaise and fried it like a crab cake. Was surprisingly good.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

bdyboarder86 said:


> Good luck catching a pompano with a gotcha


Funny, we catch them in the bay while trout fishing with Zara Spooks. They are always trophy Pompano too.


----------

